# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Gezellige forums

## Marianne123

Ik vind altijd erg leuk om met anderen praten over gezondheids van alles.
Ik vind roken ook erg slecht voor de gezondheid. Ik rook niet.

Groeten Marianne

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Marianne, welkom op nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Je bent hier dan aan het goede adres om met andere over gezondheid te praten. Voel je vrij om je te mengen in welke rubriek je maar wilt. Tot ziens op het forum!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

